# Need Suggestions



## mbhaub

I don't know how many people read this particular topic, Cinema and TV. But what better place to start?

I've been hired to conduct a concert to be given in conjunction with a civic Science and High Tech event - basically a big Science Fair. The organizers want our local symphony to provide an hour's worth of music to go with the event. So, I've already decided some music:

Star Wars suite (mostly episodes IV - VI) with some of the other films tossed in.
Theme from E.T.
Music from Harry Potter
Video Games Live (Halo and a couple of others - I've never played a video game)

That's about 35 minutes worth. So I ask you educated, music-loving readers: what else would work? The crowds will not want to hear Beethoven, Brahms or Tchaikovsky. Maybe Mars from The Planets would pass, but I need ideas!! Old movies, new ones, old TV, new TV - just needs to be recognizable by the public at large, and of course available in some arrangement.

If you have any ideas or suggestions for this concert for Nerds, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## TheMusicalScorpio

try "Futile Escape" from Aliens by James Horner that'll be an interesting blend, could even add the Star Trek III : Search for Spock main theme, same composer


----------

